# Can I put my betta in my aquaruim?



## myusername (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm kinda new to fish and have an 18 gallon aquaruim with a pretty big goldfish, three catfish and another small fish in it, I can't remember what the other fish is called but I can post pics of it if wanted. It's a female betta. Just wondering if I could put it in there.

Thanks.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Generally, I would say yes. Female bettas are pretty good community fish. 
However, I think you're probably mixing community types. Goldfish are a community all their own, because they prefer their water colder than tropical fish. 
Catfish are usually tropical, as are bettas and most likely the other small fish, too. Also, goldfish can get pretty big and you might want to think of upgrading to like a 40 gallon for your goldfish and other coldwaters, and keeping the 18 gallon for tropicals. 
Could you post a pic of your mystery fish?


----------



## myusername (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply and here's a picture of the mystery fish:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=371&pictureid=3020


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep, that's a tropical fish alright. It's a Serpae Tetra


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Goldfish + bettas= NO. Goldfish are cold water and bettas are tropical.


----------



## FancyGoldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

I think it would be fine. I would get a larger tank though (35-40 gallons). I've kept goldfish and betta together. The temperature is fine because goldfish can live in a wide range (62-78) but live their longest and like temperatures of 65-75. So if you get the betta and add it, I would turn the temp to about 73-75. If you see any signs of fighting though, remove the betta and return/sell it.


----------



## myusername (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, he won't be going in I got her another home and might go get another female betta for a friend.


----------



## FancyGoldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

myusername said:


> Thanks for the replies, he won't be going in I got her another home and might go get another female betta for a friend.


I'm not really a betta person but i'm 95% sure bettas should not be housed together.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure females are ok together


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you put multiple female bettas together, you need a minimum of 3. Otherwise one will beat up the other one.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

FancyGoldfish said:


> I'm not really a betta person but i'm 95% sure bettas should not be housed together.


male bettas no but a male can be in with multiple females the females show very little signs of aggression only if they are over crowded but lets face it that will piss off any fish. we keep around 4-5 female bettas in a 10 gallon at work and usually one male.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We have four female bettas together in our community tank and we've seen no signs of aggression so far.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

ApplePie said:


> Goldfish + bettas= NO. Goldfish are cold water and bettas are tropical.


i have to say the same thing ...

imma betta breeder and keeper. i wouldnt house a tropical fish with a cold water fish.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

female bettas are usually ok together but it would be easier for them to be together if theyre siblings since they have been in the same tank while they were growing up


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

Gold fish are DIRTY fish and need good filtration, they also are COLD water fish. Bettas like still water, and are tropical, and most bettas are sensitive to water conditions. I would say NO WAY


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

FancyGoldfish said:


> I think it would be fine. I would get a larger tank though (35-40 gallons). I've kept goldfish and betta together. The temperature is fine because goldfish can live in a wide range (62-78) but live their longest and like temperatures of 65-75. So if you get the betta and add it, I would turn the temp to about 73-75. If you see any signs of fighting though, remove the betta and return/sell it.


Water Temp for bettas
75-86 F
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/anabantids2/p/betta.htm
74 -78 degrees
http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art17131.asp
75F to 82F 
http://www.bettatalk.com/water.htm

Water Temp for goldfish
65-75 
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070322010409AAShNwp
goldfish don't like temperatures over 75°F
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Goldfish-Live-for-Decades
68-75°F
http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=goldfishwater

Someone's not gonna be comfortable when goldfish and bettas cohabitate. Just because bettas can survive in lower temps and goldfish can survive in higher ones doesn't mean one or the other won't become stressed and sick over time.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

Personally I find that bettas do better in 78 to 80 degree F. Water and Goldies at 65 degrees F. Thats over 10 degrees different


----------

